# Privatizing Air Control?



## tecboy (Jun 12, 2017)

I feel better if government stays in charged instead a private company takes over.  It is much better to have good government regulation instead some random companies trying to make money.  Just curios, what do you think?


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2017)

it's never better for government to do anything.


----------



## Designer (Jun 12, 2017)

tecboy said:


> .. some random companies trying to make money.


Bless your heart.  If you're against companies making money, then I can't help you.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 12, 2017)

Whether it's the government itself or some private company they all have to abide by the same FAA rules and regulations.

If I had to pick it would be a tough choice.  I've flown through a lot of controlled airspace and talked to a lot of controllers and only once were they wrong (that was when they cleared a Navy A-4 Skyhawk through the same airspace I was occupying at the time).  They are professional and do their jobs quite well and I've been in a few situations where I depended heavily on them.  I don't think that a private company performing the same job would do any better, if for no other reason than they would have to hire the same controllers that the government just fired.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 12, 2017)

tecboy said:


> good government regulation



Bless your heart, were you aware that- The Greeks exhaustively classified the elements of rhetoric, or effective speech and writing, and gave the name _oxymoron,_ literally "pointed foolishness," to the deliberate juxtaposing of seemingly contradictory words. The roots of _oxymoron_ - _oxys,_ meaning "sharp" or "keen," and _moros,_ meaning "foolish" - are nearly antonyms themselves, making _oxymoron_ nicely self-descriptive. _Oxymoron_ originally applied to a meaningful paradox condensed into a couple of words, as in "precious bane," "lonely crowd," or "sweet sorrow." Today, however, _oxymoron_ can also refer to unintentional contradictions, like "a plastic glass." (Excerpt from Merriam Webster Online Dictionary for the definition of Oxymoron)

There are no "good government regulations", only "less restrictive", because anything that started out as good has been modified, amended and changed to become a shell of the original intention.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2017)

good government regulations are the ones that make the sponsoring congressperson the most money...


----------



## KmH (Jun 12, 2017)

Trump's proposed privatized Air Traffic Control would be a non-profit company.

Canada privatized it's ATC, as have several European countries.
Air traffic control - Wikipedia


----------



## table1349 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah, I don't see this one getting political at all......


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2017)

off-topic =


----------



## tecboy (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't how would privatized air controller help.  The air fares will increase and more likely will have lawsuits.  I don't think privatized will keep the passengers safe.


----------



## Designer (Jun 12, 2017)

tecboy said:


> ..fares will increase..


What would make the fares increase?  

Also; why lawsuits?  Is there some scenario that you envision that would cause that?  Who would be suing whom?   Under what conditions?


----------



## tecboy (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't envision.  There are plenty of articles stating that there will be no improvements at all.  The passengers, small businesses, and small airports will suffer.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 12, 2017)

The government can screw things up, but in most cases, I would trust private firms even less.  That said, I don't fly unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 13, 2017)

tecboy said:


> I don't envision. There are plenty of articles stating that there will be no improvements at all. The passengers, small businesses, and small airports will suffer.



rofl.  Did those articles also mention "unnamed sources"?


----------



## tecboy (Jun 13, 2017)

Braineack said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't envision. There are plenty of articles stating that there will be no improvements at all. The passengers, small businesses, and small airports will suffer.
> ...



Do some researches on yourself.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 13, 2017)

If they were smart, which they aren't, the Airlines would stay away from such an idea.  If it is under their control one incident where there is a death or deaths and we will have a new conglomerate Airline named *My Big Ol'e Fat F#@%!$g Airline *with a new owner or owners.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 13, 2017)

tecboy said:


> Do some researches on yourself.



I did some research: I enjoy cats and eating.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 13, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If they were smart, which they aren't, the Airlines would stay away from such an idea. If it is under their control one incident where there is a death or deaths and we will have a new conglomerate Airline named *My Big Ol'e Fat F#@%!$g Airline *with a new owner or owners.



Wait, are you suggesting there are consequences in government?


----------



## tecboy (Jun 13, 2017)

With upgraded technology like having modern gps on atc, that means more airplanes in the air, and more airplanes get really close to each other.  That is pretty scary to me.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 13, 2017)

tecboy said:


> With upgraded technology like having modern gps on atc, that means more airplanes in the air, and more airplanes get really close to each other. That is pretty scary to me.



you sound like you work in government already.  ive had these exact same conversations before about digitizing a paper form -- in year 2017.

im seriously laughing that you're opposed to upgraded technology.

what's scary is government control of anything.


----------



## waday (Jun 13, 2017)

Braineack said:


> what's scary is government control of anything.


So true. I mean, airbags, speed limits, and safety belts have done nothing but hinder our ability to die. Darn regulations keep putting casket companies out of business. Think of the jobs that could be created by having more accidents.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 13, 2017)

all things innovated by private industry by a some awful fat cat trying to make money...


They will still be regulated...


----------



## terri (Jun 13, 2017)

This thread has been reported, and I'm not sure it has much future with the underlying politics involved.   This conversation is better relegated to the Subscribers forum, where political conversation can go unmoderated, and be as lively as you want it to be.   Out here, it's all insinuation that anything promoting capitalism is only good, and anything promoting government oversight is only bad.    So black & white.   

And yet as photographers we all appreciate the value of middle gray.


----------

